# cross connection tester



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

what backflow test gauges are you guys using? I'm looking at purchasing one and am unsure of whats out there.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*Backflow test gauge*

I got a Midwest , I think it is a model 830


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a Mid-West 830. New is around $ 1115.00 if you purchase the brass quick dis-connect adapters. The quick dis-connect adapters are worth it in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Watts TK99E


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Midwest , Model 845


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Midwest , Model 845


Yup. I have 2 of these. Mine are 845-3 I don't care for the 5 valve testers myself.

Good gauge. Company also has good customer service for annual re-calibration.


Test Gauge & Backflow Supply Inc.
2587 Millennium Dr. Unit K2
Elgin, IL 60124
Toll Free: 866-836-8692
Phone: 866-836-8692
Fax: 847-836-9455
[email protected]


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Yup. I have 2 of these. Mine are 845-3 I don't care for the 5 valve testers myself.
> 
> Good gauge. Company also has good customer service for annual re-calibration.
> 
> ...


 Test Gauge & Backflow SUpply also has an amazing inventory of valves and repair parts for most brands of valves out there.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Cross Connection Tester ...*



fhrace said:


> what backflow test gauges are you guys using? I'm looking at purchasing one and am unsure of whats out there.


The topic of this thread has me puzzled. I know of no tester for a cross connection. The plumbers expertiece, talents and education are the only things that will prevent cross connection from occuring. Now I realize you are talking about backflow testing. But even with proper backflow prevention in place and tested. You cannot stop cross connection on the building side of the backflow, when the right conditions occur.
Proof is in my movie. If you haven't seen it you can at ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

fhrace said:


> what backflow test gauges are you guys using? I'm looking at purchasing one and am unsure of whats out there.





PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The topic of this thread has me puzzled. I know of no tester for a cross connection. The plumbers expertiece, talents and education are the only things that will prevent cross connection from occuring. Now I realize you are talking about backflow testing......


After reading the post, the topic seems crystal clear that he was referring to cross connection device testing gauges.

Let's return to that topic.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbup:Wilkins 3 valve. I think your pretty safe with any of them.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Apollo 40-200-tk5u (5 valve) and it has worked like a champ for over 5 years now. How long do you guys keep your gauges in service? Just curious


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Midwest , Model 845


Me too.


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

Tk99e. A little lower price than some of the others. Plus they can get banged up a little bit out on the field.


----------

